# HELP! Could I Have Had a Miscarriage?



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

About a month ago, I had a pregnancy test done prior to my depo shot. It was negative. As I have posted, I have been cramping every day since the shot. This had never happened to me before. I mentioned it to the doctor and she just told me she thought it was just colon spasms. Well, duh! I know what cramping feels like! The past couple days it has gotten really bad. Today it was the worst, and as I was wiping myself after using the bathroom, I noticed on the tissue that I had passed a great huge thing. It was about the size of a flattened plum, with a little whitish tube looking thing sticking out. What could this have been? Please help me. I am very upset, and don't know what to think.







, Marriahp.s. The cramping seems to have subsided, and I noticed a difference right after I passed that stuff.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Marriah, I would keep the thing that you passed. Put it in a plastic bag and go to the dr and show him. If you are bleeding or in pain, take it and go to the ER. I passed something similar when I had a miscarriage years ago. Can you tell where it came out, when you passed it ? Did it come out of your vagina , or your rectum ? Please keep us posted. Jeanne


----------



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi. I am so sorry you are going thru such a terrible thing. I had a miscarriage back in October, but I did not experience anything like you did. I would go immediately to the Dr and have an ultrasound done. I truly hope this did not happen, but if it did I have found great comfort in a site called pregnancyloss.info (it used to be deannaroy.com). Again, I hope this is not the case, but if so everyone on that board (including me) has been there and will understand and support you. I'm praying for you.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Marriah, how are you doing now? Were you able to see a doctor? {{hugs}}


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm not sure what a miscarried embryo would look like, but I've passed some pretty large clots (tissue and blood) in my day... and at that time they were most assuredly not a miscarriage. My largest clots were about the size of a quarter, maybe a half dollar on a rare occassion. And the cramping was AWFUL while passing it, and would ease up after it was over. Clots look different than I imagine an embryo would... but can look pretty freaky.A warm/hot bath can help ease cramps a little, and make passage of clots less painful. And you may not feel up to much, but the muscle spasms associate with orgasm can propel a clot out rather painlessly. Taking matters into your own hands, so to speak, in a warm tub can help out a lot with a crampy, clotty episode.The thing you passed does sound pretty fishy...please let us know what you found out, and how things are going.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Mariah,If you were only a few days pregnant..then the embryo wouldn't be that big right? Jane


----------

